# I am NOT! going to keep bees out there any longer!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The mice. The moths. And, now something has pushed the hive half over?!?!? Needless to say, there was not a bee in sight! They were GONE! It is small comfort that there were no dead bees: Without shelter, in Kansas, they are dead.

2 years out of 3, there have been problems. I am not going to keep bees out there any longer, no matter HOW enticing the sweet clover looks! I haved LOVED sitting by the creek watching them come and go, but, there are just to MANY problems at that site!

It is a really good place to catch swarms, though. I suppose there is another bee keeper out there, which would also explain the moths! 

I would like to keep a swarm trap out there: free bees are very exciting and I have done well there in the past. 

BUT! Picking up the bees that I catch and removing them to join the others in my back yard would be a problem! Bees and equipment are heavy! And, I cannot drive onto the land any longer: not since the neighbor fenced his land for horses. (I wonder if his horse got out and scratched her belly on the hive? The hive is at a good height for that)

I walk with a cane. 

If I can transfer the frames to a lighter box I could carry any bees I trap this spring to my pickup. But, carrying a full deep is not possible for me now: 10 pounds is my maximum for one hand (The cane is in the other), and 5 pounds would be better. If the box was rather light, I could just make a rope handle and carry the box full of frames of bees out with one hand. If that makes sense. 

I was wondering: has any body ever moved the frames to a light cardboard carrier? What do you do for AIR? Or, are there cardboard trap boxes made? Will a covering of shellac to water proof the cardboard swarm trap work, or does the smell offend the bees? How big of a box does a swarm prefer? 

I have always just used an empty hive, and any swarms caught on that property just stayed on that property! But, the loss of hives there is just too great: there is always SOMETHING after those hives!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have you thought about a contraption like a little red wagon to move the hive after a swarm move in?
Do the set up on the wagon so there is no lifting at that place. Of course you would need to go out there in the evening to close the hive up for moving. Haven't seen any card board deep hive boxes but you can buy the card board Nuc boxes from Mann Lake. I think they are waxed to stand a little weather.
Yes they are waxed.

WHITE WAXED NUC BOX









WHITE WAXED NUC BOX:

These nucs put the profit back in nuc sales! Ship nucs without box returns and frame exchanges. At a fraction of the cost of wood nucs or screened wood packages you simply can&#8217;t go wrong! Holds 5 - 9 1/8&#8221; frames.

Wax impregnated for greater durability 
Lightweight, easy to handle 
Ships flat to save shipping charges 
Simple to assemble 
Makes nuc sales more cost effective than ever before! 
Optional cap plug and banding straps 
Brown Waxed Nuc Boxes for cooler climates are available for special order, call 800-880-7694 for details.


Hope this helps and good luck.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Alleyooper: PERFECT! I will get some!!!!!!!!!

And, yes, I have thought about a wagon. It sounded like a good idea at first. But, I then thought about lifting the wagon into the pickup to avoid leaving it out in the rain and weather. I think I would rather lift bees! LOL!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I've got to dig up the pictures of my hive hauler. It is a wagon like used in garden centers with the sides & the ends that fold down to make a flat bed. A hive fits in it perfect. I bought it to service two bee yards where it gets to wet in the spring to drive close to the hives.
I use ramps I made with the nose pice that fits up to the trucks tail gate. When I get the wagon to the truck I face the draw bar away from the truck then hook a block and tackle arangement up to the rear to pull the wagon up in the truck with it's load. I can steer it as it is going up the ramp and down also.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pulls fairly easy with the wider tires. With the sides down.










With a hive on board.










With a load of deeps.










Sorry no pictures of the ramp or the block and takle set up. It just works is all I can tell you.


 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I got the cardboard nuc yesterday, and it looks like it will work out fine! It only weighs perhaps half a pound.

I will just put the combs with the brood in it, fasten the straps around it, take away the old hive, and then let the nuc with the bees in it sit until sunset to collect the foraging bees.

Then I can put the cork in the nuc, use a cord as a handle, and take it home in the back of the pickup. I can install the frames in a box the nest day. Easy as pie!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

sounds like a great plan to me.

 Al


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

good luck  
sounds like it should work fine


----------



## Archer (Jul 9, 2008)

You might also try something like this:
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=612

This is a super made out of Polystyrene (Styrofoam). Looks light and probably very good for winters.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Terri, Did it work?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Swarm season should begine any time, now. The fruit trees are starting to bloom!

I wait with bated breath.......


----------

